# Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!



## zanderzone (14. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute!

Ich weiss nu nicht, wie oft das schon gefragt wurde aber ich wollte mal ne aktuelle Meinung haben!

Welcher Wobbler ist z. Z. Euer Topfavorit auf Hecht!

Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Wobblerangeln habe und mir nun welche anschaffen wollte, bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure Favoriten.

Gewässer etc. ist egal.. Einfach mal posten!!


----------



## Fear no fish (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Moinsen!

Für mich ganz klar der ZALT sinking im Barschdesign.Die Universalwaffe,nicht nur geworfen oder geschleppt,sondern auch gejerkt...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Fischer Andy (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Also ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal von meinem Paten einen Angelgeschenkt bekommen. Da war einer drin den hab ich Vorgestern ausprobiert und gleich beim 3then Wurf nen 70er... ich weiß nicht wie der heißt ist Wahrscheinlich nur so ein nachgemachter im Regenbogen desing...der Geht halt auf jeden fall gut


----------



## Cheswick (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

seit 1. Mai 2009 unbedingt der ZAM im Hecht-Kleid. Schön zu werfen und fängig.

Grüße,

Cheswick


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Für mich immer noch ganz klar der Manns

wer mag kann ja auch seinen Lieblingsköder in die Datenbank eintragen 
um Einsteigern den Anfang zu erleichtern, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115252


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Für mich ganz klar der Illex Arnaud 110F !

Gruß
Marcel|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Von dem ZALT habe ich schon sehr viel gehört.. der soll geschleppt sehr gut sein.. Was haltet ihr von dem Rapalo Super Shad Rap oder dem Profi Blinker Bomber??


----------



## allrounderab (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

salmo perch auch nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Für den Super Shad Rap brauchst du ne sehr kräftige Rute, weil der beim Einholen einen Wahnsinns-Alarm macht. Damit ist mir sogar schon so mancher Zanderfang bekannt.  Fürs Wurfangeln allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht so der Hit, weil er sich gerne verheddert, ähnlich wie auch der 12er Salmo Perch, welcher als Schleppköder jedoch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## zanderzone (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Für den Super Shad Rap brauchst du ne sehr kräftige Rute, weil der beim Einholen einen Wahnsinns-Alarm macht. Damit ist mir sogar schon so mancher Zanderfang bekannt.  Fürs Wurfangeln allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht so der Hit, weil er sich gerne verheddert, ähnlich wie auch der 12er Salmo Perch, welcher als Schleppköder jedoch nicht schlecht ist.



werd die überwiegend in schweden zum schleppen einsetzten.. und da ich noch keine ahnung habe wollte ich mal fragen.. angel nur mit gummi..
ein boardi hat mir schon super tipps gegeben, aber sich andere ratschläge mal anzuhören is ja auch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Was hält ihr vom Rapala Tail Dancer (7cm) auf Hecht und Barsch sowie dem größeren X-Rap auf Hecht beim aktiven SPinnfischen?


----------



## Hechters (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

_@ MarcelReiners_

_und in welcher Farbe fischst Du den_ *Arnaud110F* ???

_VG Hechters_


----------



## scemler (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Hybrida B3 Twitchbait in Redhead und Barschdesign.


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Was hält ihr vom Rapala Tail Dancer (7cm) auf Hecht und Barsch sowie dem größeren X-Rap auf Hecht beim aktiven SPinnfischen?



Der Taildancer ist bei uns jedenfalls eine Bank... Im Hot Tiger Design ist er an manchen Tagen allen Wobblern überlegen!
Allerdings zum Schleppen! Die Wurfeigenschaften sind nämlich naja...
Den X-Rap 14cm besaß ich bis gestern...Aber der durfte sich auch verabschieden...so wie der aussah! Geschleppt finde ich ihn richtig gut. Die Bissfrequenz kann man ganz leicht erhöhen, indem man einfach den Köder immer mal twitcht.
Also der X-Rap brachte sehr oft Fisch und er wird auch meine nächste Investition!
Einziger Nachteil des Köders:
Er fliiiegt und fliiegt, aber leider ist er sehr oft verheddert!
Bei ner Multi ist es kein Prob 

Kleine Frage: Um die Auswahl ein bissel einzugrenzen:
Welche Tiefen wirst du fischen? Quer durch die Bank?


----------



## James8 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Hey,

also meine Lieblinge sind
Grandma
Illex Arnoud 100 F
und Flash Minnow von Lucky Craft


Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

tiefste stelle wird so 12-15 meter sein.. denke ich brauche dann welche, die so um die 2-4 laufen.. richtig??
wenn ihr noch gute tipps habt, dann raus damit ;-)


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Ich würde Biedron Wobbler mal probieren, insbesondere den Dirthy Harry.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

@GuidOO, oder an alle: Ich dachte eigtl. an einen Wurfköder, sprich mit der Spinnrute,nicht Schleppen. Da der Wobbler vorrangig im Sommer eingesetzt werden soll, denke ich, dass er für die Hechte so ca. 2-4meter laufen sollte. Fürs flachere Fischen bin ich ausgestattet. Das Zielgewässer (PS) ist ein großer Binnensee in deiner Nähe^^ , der meist an meinen befischten Stellen bis max. 6meter tief ist, außer wenn ich am Kraut fische.
Danke schonmal =)

Gruß


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Moin Moin, 
weiß denn niemand Rat?


----------



## Tisie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Hallo,

bei mir wechselt das immer mal wieder - Köder die regelmäßig Wasser sehen, fangen auch ihren Fisch  ... meine aktuellen Favouriten: Salmo Perch, Illex Arnaud und Rapala X-Rap.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Angler-NRW (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



Veit schrieb:


> Für den Super Shad Rap brauchst du ne sehr kräftige Rute, weil der beim Einholen einen Wahnsinns-Alarm macht. Damit ist mir sogar schon so mancher Zanderfang bekannt.  Fürs Wurfangeln allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht so der Hit, weil er sich gerne verheddert, ähnlich wie auch der 12er Salmo Perch, welcher als Schleppköder jedoch nicht schlecht ist.



Da hilft ein Gummi, dass du über den Körper ziehst und den vorderen Drilling nach hinten legst. So kann er sich nicht mehr im Stahlvorrfach verheddern Den Trick hat mir C. Maier vom Team Bodden Angeln gezeigt. Klappt ganz gut.

Meines Erachtens ein top Hechtköder, auch super sind Zam und Zalts sowie der 4 play herring von Prologic. 

Petri

Basti


----------



## Pike-Piekser (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Veit ist leider gekickt worden :r:r:r:r:r:r#q:c:v

kann daher nicht antworten.

Den Besten konnte ich noch nicht finden. Wobbler die eigentlich immer gut laufen sind Hybrida B1 Twitchbait, Zam (16cm+22cm) sowie X-Rap.


----------



## Hechtchris (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Veit ist leider gekickt worden :r:r:r:r:r:r#q:c:v
> 
> kann daher nicht antworten.
> 
> Den Besten konnte ich noch nicht finden. Wobbler die eigentlich immer gut laufen sind Hybrida B1 Twitchbait, Zam (16cm+22cm) sowie X-Rap.




Warum ?


----------



## Schuschek (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Ich favorisiere im Moment den Zalt in 14cm. Hab mal einen Link mit sehr vielen Farben https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=main&file=shop&cPath=65_202_205

Der Wobbler macht beim monotonen einholen schöne ausladende Bewegungen und er kann kurze Twitsches vertragen sowie erstklassig gejerkt werden. Im Großen und ganzen ein wunderbarer Alroundköder. Wenn du ihn einholst, kurz stoppst wieder beschneunigst und wieder stoppst " stop and go" geht er ähnlich einer Treppe durchs Wasser. Einfach mal einiges damit ausprobieren! Es gibt 3 verschiedene Varianten: schwimmend, schwebend und sinkend


----------



## Tobi94 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Es ist alles total unsinnig wenn jeder einen anderen Wobbler nennt.
Vielleicht sollte man sich auf eine Marke oder Farbe oder TAuchtiefe usw. einigen...


----------



## Schuschek (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Es ist alles total unsinnig wenn jeder einen anderen Wobbler nennt.
> Vielleicht sollte man sich auf eine Marke oder Farbe oder TAuchtiefe usw. einigen...


 
Ich find es nicht unsinnig, weil seine Frage war: 



zanderzone schrieb:


> ......
> Welcher Wobbler ist z. Z. Euer Topfavorit auf Hecht!
> ......


 
Das dann die unterschiedlichsten Sachen an Wobblern dabei rauskommen ist dann ganz normal! Íhm ist es sogar egal für welches Gewässer ect es ist. Ich denke mal er möchte sich erst mal alles in Ruhe anschauen welche gerne genommen werden und es dann auf sein passendes Gewässer übertragen. Er schrieb doch das er von Wobblerangeln keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Also ich finde sehr wohl, dass ruhig alle Wobbler genannt werden sollten, denn so bekommt man eine große Palette an differenzierten und potentiellen Top-Wobblern.
Nebenbei kann man sich ja noch auf den Herstellerseiten über Farben, Größe oder Tauchtiefe informieren, falls man nicht genügend Informationen bekommen hat.


----------



## tommator (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Etwas ungewöhnlich, weil nicht sehr groß. Mein Top Wobbler auf Hecht ist der Lucky Craft Clutch.


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar der Illex Arnaud 110F !
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel|wavey:



Meine Meinung!


----------



## Schinderhannes (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

*Nils Master Invincible* 18-25cm bevorzugt in FireTiger

läuft und fängt immer und überall. Steigt schön langsam auf. Hab oft Bisse wenn ich vor nem Krautfeld aufhöre zu kurbeln. Mit dem Wobbler steigt dann öfter mal nen Hecht mit hoch, der beim nächsten anrucken zubeisst.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

In meiner ersten Raubfischsaison hat sich der *Balzer Col-Z Thunder Brown (12cm*) als sehr fängig erwiesen. Bis jetzt 4 Hechte (53-60cm). Die 12 cm-Version taucht gaaanz langsam ab und schlägt richtig schön aus beim twitchen.  Preis: 2,50 €.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Einer meiner Lieblingswobbler war mal in so einer Lidl Raubfischbox. (14 cm silber mit roten Sicheln)
Er läuft sch...e, ist mies verarbeitet, die Tauchschaufel bricht öfters ab,.....und fängt wie Sau..|supergri


----------



## Drag (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

kannste mal ein Bild von dem reinstellen haha |supergri


----------



## Borstenwurm (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Mein bester Hechtwobbler ist der 4Play von Savagegear(Prologic). Kon nte mit diesem in der letzten Saison mehrere gute Hechte fangen >>> www.savage-gear.com !!!:g


----------



## beatZ (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

hi
ich bin ebenfalls spinnangeleinsteiger und finde eure empfehlungen sehr interessant. leider hab ich nicht viel geld um es in wobbler zu investieren.  ich bin also vor allem an billigen und trotzdem fängigen wobblern interessiert, wär cool wenn ihr noch n paar empfehlungen in die richtung hättet. das einsatzgebiert waere bei mir vor allem der rhein.

bin für alle tipps dankbar!

grüße


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



beatZ schrieb:


> das einsatzgebiert waere bei mir vor allem der rhein.


 
Das wird teuer!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Hallo habe dar ne frage bin seit gestern darbei und weis nicht wie ich ein neues Thema erstelle aber ich könnte ja auch hier fragen

also ich habe einen eigenen Teich ungefähr 8m breit und 12m lang und 1,5-2m tief. 
neben dem teich ist noch einer aus dem wasser in meinen fliest. das wasser kommt vom tau der wiese und niedersclägen . könnte ich dardrin forellen halten?


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Forum->Unterforum ankliggn->Forum-Optionen->Neues Thema erstellen->loslegen|wavey:


----------



## bri (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

Ich angel nie mit wobbler oder dem ganzen Murks!! Es geht eben nichts über den guten alten Köderfisch


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*



bri schrieb:


> Ich angel nie mit wobbler oder dem ganzen Murks!! Es geht eben nichts über den guten alten Köderfisch



passiv oder aktiv?

wenn passiv, wie willst du dann den fisch suchen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Carpital (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Euer bester Wobbler für Hecht!*

also für 3-4m tiefes wasser empfehle ich dir den illex arnaud dd farbe: nf wakasagi empfehlen. der is top und swimmt in 3-3.5m tiefe.
wenn du ihn rückwärts schwimmen lässt bekommst du sau oft bisse...

versuchs mal ich find er is top.

sonst kann ich dir noch den salmo pike empfehlen. lässt sich auch sehr gut werfen und is auch sehr fängig. schwimmt zwar nur bis 2 m tief aber lockt sehr gut an.

petri


----------

